# coments please



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

its very oldest highflyer of india and pakistan please coments on my birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

awsome, thanks for showing.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Umair,
wow! very beautiful birds  what is this breed called? Thanks for the pic, take care, Peace


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice birds! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

How many do you have ?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

cool
birds m8


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Umair, you have some very nice birds. Keystonepaul


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Umair, they are very nice looking birds, I also noticed is that bamboo that they perch on? Is that good for them, because I have allot of bamboo that I could use if it is? Thanks for sharing, min


----------



## oma2003 (Oct 8, 2008)

Beautiful Birds. Thanks for sharing the pic with us.


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*Umair aslam*

Dear Friends
These bird call caps pigoen/35 walay pigeons becuase their head like black cap this is breed is very short in whole world.they fly high over 10,000 meter in the sky.i will send u more picture of my highflyer.they fly 12 to 15 hour in one day.i have 10 pigeons that breed. and this season i will increase this strain.

and also thanks for coments oma2003,Mindy,keystonepaul,james fillbrook,Jaye,Msfreebird,warren11,spirit wings


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*Coments Please*

This is my another oldest breed call him choha breed in urdu and in english rat bread because his mouth like rat.coments plz


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

what lovely birds you have!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Your birds are beautiful--I love their different colors and patterns.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

So they are Walay Pigeons, then ?

very cool...

http://images.google.com/images?q=w...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*umair aslam*



Jaye said:


> So they are Walay Pigeons, then ?
> 
> very cool...
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=w...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


Dear my above picture are pantees walay/35 walay and the below picture is my rat breed male because his head and mouth like rat its oldest breed.


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

its my Golden Breed coments please


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

sweet pictures Umair, thanks for sharing

Mindy - Bamboos are great for pigeons, even though round in shape I have noticed that pigeons are very comfortable with those


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Great birds! I like the rat birds face - with the puffy cheeks. It does look like a rats face, with a beak


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*Coments please*

First of all thanx of my all firends to giving lovely coments please coments on my new birds these birds now a days very famous in asia they are very very strong in highflying


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

I think the Golden breed are stunningly beautiful!! Is the back of the one facing us as dark at the bird in the background with his head bent down so you can see how dark the back of his neck is or is it light like the front. Thanks for the pics Umair. Keystonepaul


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*umair aslam*



keystonepaul said:


> I think the Golden breed are stunningly beautiful!! Is the back of the one facing us as dark at the bird in the background with his head bent down so you can see how dark the back of his neck is or is it light like the front. Thanks for the pics Umair. Keystonepaul


Thanx for coments dear


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

The great Father of Pantees Wala breed he is 12 year old and oldest breeed of asia. coments please


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Very handsome bird! I always enjoy learning about different breeds around the world. The current issue of Purebred Pigeon Magazine includes an article about pigeon breeds in Iraq. They have some beautiful tumblers I'd never heard of before. This forum is a good place for fanciers around the world to get together and share photos of breeds from their region. I love it that in the Middle East people have been breeding pigeons for over a thousand years.


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*umair aslam*



Birdmom4ever said:


> Very handsome bird! I always enjoy learning about different breeds around the world. The current issue of Purebred Pigeon Magazine includes an article about pigeon breeds in Iraq. They have some beautiful tumblers I'd never heard of before. This forum is a good place for fanciers around the world to get together and share photos of breeds from their region. I love it that in the Middle East people have been breeding pigeons for over a thousand years.



Thanx for giving important imformation i will check this sight and also i will attach these rare breed pictures.thanx for coments


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Umair, I put some old shirt or some shredded newspaper in the nest box where those eggs are. Or straw or hay. So the egg doesn't get broken. Do you always just leave the nest boxes empty. Just asking? Do you let them hatch or do you take the eggs away and replace them with fake ones? Does it get cold there? min

I love the new pictures, the eyes are very neat. pretty birds. Good job. I'm going to cut me some bamboo today. min


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*Umair aslam*



Mindy said:


> Umair, I put some old shirt or some shredded newspaper in the nest box where those eggs are. Or straw or hay. So the egg doesn't get broken. Do you always just leave the nest boxes empty. Just asking? Do you let them hatch or do you take the eggs away and replace them with fake ones? Does it get cold there? min
> 
> I love the new pictures, the eyes are very neat. pretty birds. Good job. I'm going to cut me some bamboo today. min



Sir u r asking from very interesting question i like this question and my answer is dear last year i put some some long grass which is very famous in pakistan to put in the nest but some problem is create because slowly slowy when grass are old some small different type of animals create in the grass and pigeon feel problem to sit on the eggs so this year i have nothing put any thing in my nest yes i leave the nest boxes and this year i have a good chiks of my pigeons and also use the powder of coopex. in the nest and yes i replace the eggs of some of my good pairs like above picture mentioned which help me increase their breed no dear there temperature is 35 no cold but very beautiful weather my all pair are ready to breed. and my all chicks are very healthy.and thanx for liking my pigeon,


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you for answering, I wish it only got to 35 degrees here. It sounds like perfect weather. min


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

its my (Golden Zeera breed) coments please (Highflyer)


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Very pretty bird. That male looks so proud. The pen that you have them in the picture. Its really small, they don't just live in that little pen do they? I like the first birds alittle better (white & black ones) but they are both gorgeous birds. min


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*umair aslam*



Mindy said:


> Very pretty bird. That male looks so proud. The pen that you have them in the picture. Its really small, they don't just live in that little pen do they? I like the first birds alittle better (white & black ones) but they are both gorgeous birds. min


Dear i put this pair to this cage just taking for picture i have big cage of them they are feel so well in that cage and thanx for giving coments and again coments please


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Very nice tipplers. Nice pearl eyes. Are these birds solo flyers?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice birds, you can be proud.


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*umair aslam*



Big T said:


> Nice birds, you can be proud.


Thanx for coments big t and outcold these birds are high flyer


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*umair aslam*

its my (Lassanee Highflyer) coments please


----------



## sunson (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello Umair,
don't exagerate , pigeons cannot fly at 10.000m altitude because there is not enough oxygen that high. When you still see the pigeons as small tiny points in the air, they fly at about 500 m hight. When the get 'invisible'by the naked eye, they fly over 600m. The max hight where a flock of pigeons Vienna Highflyers) was actually marked was 800m. 
Pakistani Highflyers are often famoius for their fly-aways/overflies?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Its a pretty bird. But I think all pigeons are beautiful. I love all birds. min


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*umair aslam*



sunson said:


> Hello Umair,
> don't exagerate , pigeons cannot fly at 10.000m altitude because there is not enough oxygen that high. When you still see the pigeons as small tiny points in the air, they fly at about 500 m hight. When the get 'invisible'by the naked eye, they fly over 600m. The max hight where a flock of pigeons Vienna Highflyers) was actually marked was 800m.
> Pakistani Highflyers are often famoius for their fly-aways/overflies?


May be i m wrong but i m so junior in pigeons hoby any senior member was told me that the pigeons can fly over 10,000 meter .if i m wrong then sory for this but one thing i want to say paksitani highflyer are only famous in highflying in the world. No any one country have quality of highflying pigeons against pakistan.
1. Pakistani high fly pigeons famous in the whole world
2. Indian high fly pigeons are also famous in the whole world but not more than pakistani highflyer.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dear umar...u have very nice birds..they r really lucky to have u...i think my monto and molly matches with ur breed....is it so..can u tell me here is the link:-

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/some-morepic-of-monto-amp-molly-41305.html

really it's nice to see ur birds bhaijaan


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Umair, I've so enjoyed seeing your beautiful birds! Do you know anything about shakhsharli tumblers? I have a few that I haven't flown and wondered if they are good flyers. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*umair aslam*



sundar1986 said:


> Dear umar...u have very nice birds..they r really lucky to have u...i think my monto and molly matches with ur breed....is it so..can u tell me here is the link:-
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/some-morepic-of-monto-amp-molly-41305.html
> 
> really it's nice to see ur birds bhaijaan


Dear Sundar ur birds are so so beautiful i was have this kind of pigeons we call him (Neel dumaay/washi)they are very good highflyer. but my pigeons unfortunately my pigeons was destroy from me.these are rare breed.if their eyes are light gray


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*umair aslam*



doveone52 said:


> Umair, I've so enjoyed seeing your beautiful birds! Do you know anything about shakhsharli tumblers? I have a few that I haven't flown and wondered if they are good flyers. Thanks for the pics!



dear i dont now more about shaksharli tumbler if can u see me their picture then i will tell how they fly and there timing. i think that pigeons which u r talking about they are not highflyer.please see me there picture


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*Umair aslam*

Dear friends please coments on this pair


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice looking pigeons!!
Tanks for sharing


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

What beautiful birds. love them


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

Umair aslam said:


> Dear friends please coments on this pair


they are gorgeous Umair


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

What do you feed them?


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*Umair Aslam*

Thanx for all friend which gave beautiful coments. Dear i give them Desi Feed which are easily available in pakistan. dear i dont speak/write more high english so i cant write the name of individual thing of feed becasue my vocablury is so short about english. i will post my other pigeons pictures as soon as possible.Take care all friends. coments on this bird also shown his eye


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

Umair bhai dont worry, I am here to help you .... I am giving outcold00's answer if you dont mind ... 

Normally we use different mixtures of millet, rice, wheat, brown chickpeas, sunflower seeds, corn and barley according to weather conditions.

Umair bhai I have already seen your birds but didnt comment on birds earlier ... your 35 walay are great so do the teddies and goldens. 

For all other readers, the names of these breeds sound strange because they are in our local language; each breed has its own story behind its strain; some named after their breeders and some of them named after their body structure and physical appearance.

Like : Chooha (rat faced)
Teddy (small and compact size birds so people named it teddy which means small 
or tiny. It was also the last name of the breeder who bred these birds.)


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*umair aslam*

Thanx prince for ur valluable coments


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

You can practice your English here, umair aslam. I have enjoyed seeing your birds and reading about them. Thank you


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Umair--Your English is very good--My spelling is very bad- But we manage to understand what each of us are saying.


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*umair aslam*



doveone52 said:


> You can practice your English here, umair aslam. I have enjoyed seeing your birds and reading about them. Thank you


Thanx dovenoe for ur lovely coments and appreciated


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

nice birds.....what do u call the golden pairs? i'v heard those r called jaak gola


----------



## Umair aslam (Oct 3, 2009)

*umair aslam*

Dear i already say that (Top Class Highhlyer birds are available in Only pakistan and India)in the entire world The golden breed is very very famous breed of pakistan(kasoor city is home of golden bird).please Join (Pakpigeons.com)u got all information of Highflyer about every kind of highflyer from there .my name is (Umair aslam) i m senior member of (Pakpigeons.com) u wiil enjoyed there.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*english*

إنني آخذ تخمين أنك لن تكون قادرا على قراءة هذا ويستطيع أي شخص أن تفعل الشيء نفسه كما قلت باستخدام جوجل ترجمة ، لديك طيور جميلة وانه من الجميل ان يكون قادرا على رؤية لهم من البلد الآخر ، ولقد الصربية منشورات عالية من outcold وتتمتع حقا لهم ، وأود أيضا أن الايرانيين لكنهم لم تحلق أي من السلالات ، وستكون هذه المرة الأولى. طيب الكلام بما فيه الكفاية حتى الآن ، سعيدة تحلق> كيفن


Contribute a better translation
Thank you for contributing your translation suggestion to Google Translate.
Contribute a better translation:
إنني آخذ تخمين أنك لن تكون قادرا على قراءة هذا ويستطيع أي شخص أن تفعل الشيء نفسه كما قلت باستخدام جوجل ترجمة ، لديك طيور جميلة وانه من الجميل ان يكون قادرا على رؤية لهم من البلد الآخر ، ولقد الصربية منشورات عالية من outcold وتتمتع حقا لهم ، وأود أيضا أن الايرانيين لكنهم لم تحلق أي من السلالات ، وستكون هذه المرة الأولى. طيب الكلام بما فيه الكفاية حتى الآن ، سعيدة تحلق> كيفن

Languages available for translation:

Afrikaans
Albanian
Arabic
Belarusian
Bulgarian
Catalan
Chinese
Croatian
Czech Danish
Dutch
English
Estonian
Filipino
Finnish
French
Galician
German Greek
Haitian Creole
Hebrew
Hindi
Hungarian
Icelandic
Indonesian
Irish
Italian Japanese
Korean
Latvian
Lithuanian
Macedonian
Malay
Maltese
Norwegian
Persian Polish
Portuguese
Romanian
Russian
Serbian
Slovak
Slovenian
Spanish
Swahili Swedish
Thai
Turkish
Ukrainian
Vietnamese
Welsh
Yiddish


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

excelent birds.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

specially the ones in 3rd 4th and 5th pic on the 2nd page.


----------

